# 99050 99060



## katerina_98 (Sep 3, 2009)

Policy guidelines for these 2 codes is very much needed!!


----------



## rphil429 (Sep 3, 2009)

*99050,99060*

99050 is billed when pt is seen out of regular office hours while 99060 is billed when pt is seen within regular office hours but pt not shedule/emergency. These codes are billed in adittion to the proc or serivce that was render.


----------

